# Page numbers on PW



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

For some reason every time I start a new book on my PW I have to completely turn it off to where the
boy is sitting under the tree to get the page numbers to come up. I never had this problem until 
recently. Anybody else have this happen?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That is definitely not the way it should work. Any books which have page numbers - and of course not all do - should display them without you having to turn off the Kindle first.

The fact that it used to work correctly and only recently started to behave like that confirms it - it's a fault. Usually for these kind of glitches we recommend you restart your Kindle to clear it - but obviously you've been doing that anyway.

I'm not sure there's anything else you can try - I'd suggest contacting Kindle customer services - details can be found here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to verify:  You know that you can toggle among showing location, time to chapter (if available), and time to end of book by tapping the lower left corner.  A tap at the top of the page should bring up the menu along the top -- including home, back, brightnes, shopping, search, menu, fonts, 'goto', exray, and share; as well as the bottom info line which has time to chapter, time to end and location plus 'page x of y' and the percentage.

I agree with Linda that if it's not doing this consistently, it's probably worth contacting Amazon.  If it doesn't work once, a restart should fix it -- either by using the menu: menu/settings/menu/restart or by pressing and holding the switch for 30-40 seconds.  But that should be to fix a one time glitch, as Linda says.  You should NOT have to do that every time you start a new book.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for answers. I just tried a couple of books that I read and that I know have page numbers. 
The page numbers didn't show and the X-ray was grayed out. I guess I'll have to call CS. I think my warranty ran out, and if so, I may have to keep restarting it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The warranty on the PaperWhite can't have run out yet. . . it hasn't been a full year since it was first released.  That was last September 6.  You can check your orders page on Amazon to find out when you got yours.

The other thing to try about the page numbers and x-ray thing is to de-register and re-register it.  But, as Linda said, if it used to work just fine and now ISN'T, it's definitely worth a call to Kindle CS.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The warranty on the PaperWhite can't have run out yet. . . it hasn't been a full year since it was first released. That was last September 6. You can check your orders page on Amazon to find out when you got yours.
> 
> The other thing to try about the page numbers and x-ray thing is to de-register and re-register it. But, as Linda said, if it used to work just fine and now ISN'T, it's definitely worth a call to Kindle CS.


Thanks Ann, I will call them.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I called Kindle and after trying a few things, the tech said they will get back to me, hopefully with an answer.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

amyberta said:


> For some reason every time I start a new book on my PW I have to completely turn it off to where the
> boy is sitting under the tree to get the page numbers to come up. I never had this problem until
> recently. Anybody else have this happen?


Kindle customer service never got back to me which was fine because When I restart the Kindle the page numbers show up, except for the book I am reading now. It is called Cold Snap by Allison Brennan. Can somebody check to see if it has page numbers or not.

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if this is always true, but I know that it often says on a book "Contains real page numbers," like it does for this book, one of today's Daily Deals:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009CJN9V2/?tag=kbpst-20.

I don't see that notation on the Allison Brennan book....

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Betsy, I guess it doesn't have then.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I never have page numbers on a book when I first buy one. I always go to the store and go to the book I am reading in the store and somehow that makes the page numbers show up. I have had to do this with every book I read. Weird and annoying, but it works.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

gaidinsgirl said:


> I never have page numbers on a book when I first buy one. I always go to the store and go to the book I am reading in the store and somehow that makes the page numbers show up. I have had to do this with every book I read. Weird and annoying, but it works.


I always have to restart the Kindle to get the page numbers and X-ray to work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I always have to restart the Kindle to get the page numbers and X-ray to work.


You shouldn't have to do that. I don't have to--they both work right away. Are you sideloading books using Calibre? I know some people download the books they buy from Amazon, run them through Calibre and put them on their Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You shouldn't have to do that. I don't have to--they both work right away. Are you sideloading books using Calibre? I know some people download the books they buy from Amazon, run them through Calibre and put them on their Kindle.
> 
> Betsy


No, I don't use calibre. I also don't know why I have to do it. I did call Kindle CS about it and they said they would look into it and call me back, they never did, this was several months ago and I just never tried to call them again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You should definitely call them again. Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Be sure to tell them you called about it some months back and never heard back.

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You should definitely call them again. Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.
> 
> Be sure to tell them you called about it some months back and never heard back.
> 
> Betsy


Oka I will


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I called customer service. I had to do a rest. It seems to be okay now


----------

